# Lifting help needed



## rolltopbox (Mar 16, 2010)

Never mind, I found something.

Bruce


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Pretty vague question.
You could try and slowly lift each end and brace, until you build a lift all the way to the bench top. 
Good luck…..........


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

you need a block and tackle…or a come along winch…i have a block and tackle that hangs from my shop rafters…and is there for any type of heavy lifting…i leave it there for the times when needed…they are great…or buy a cheaper come along….do the same …hang it from your rafters or if you have a closed ceiling.you will need to figure out a way to hang it…thats my 2 cents….


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Warning! This is harbor freight! 
http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-lb-capacity-hydraulic-scissor-table-cart-93116.html

I have read good reviews on other ww'ing sites, but I have no experience with it.

They also have a lower priced version.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Pry up a corner, put a block under it, keep moving around and prying with blocks until it is as high as you want it. Be sure you use wide enough blocks to maintain satbility.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Get two stong guys


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Better make it 4 Gmman ;-))


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

take a manuelpalletlmover and make two long wedges you can pull it up on to another pallet with a mdfboard on
then reliafe the handle and the thing on the pallet will now bee at a high of four inches ungefair

take care
Dennis


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

My parents called Me, If its 100 lbs, I use one hand, up to 500 lbs, two hands, Over 500 lbs, they called my brother to help me. lol
AND now I wonder why I have 2 dics missing in my lower back ! *REALLY *
If you have strong enough rafters, I suggest a block and tackle from ceiling. A couple of pulleys makes quite the difference. Make certain your rafters are STRONG enough !


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey Bob, that's what I was trying to say, ;}

500 pounds is too much to try and hand lift. Too much chance for injury or damage.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Remember how they use to change a car motor in the old days a tri pod with a chain block, way to go.

Hey Bob 200lbs in my younger days was light for me.


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

scissor lift table


----------



## djwong (Aug 2, 2009)

I have no choice but to make room for an engine lift in my shop/garage. My engine lift at least has foldable legs to reduce it's footprint. If I get really disparate for space, I can disassemble the engine lift to store it even more compactly. If I had room, I would have installed an overhead beam and used a hoist assembly.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

GMman, what'd ya have in your other hand? 6 pack )


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Hire two-men -and-a-truck!

Seriously the safest way would be to use an engine block lift. They usually have wheels and can lift about 4 feet off the floor. But, then again I'm not sure I'd even consider moving something that heavy without some strong men and plenty of beer! At least you would have a lot of company while you waited for the guys in the truck!

On second thought a swing arm crane mounted somewhere on your wall wound work!

100 LBS not a problem call me buy my dinner and I'll do it!
200 LBS call me (see above) and pay for gas!
300 LBS or above call me I probably won't answer the phone!!

What weighs 500 pounds in a wood shop??


----------



## jcwalleye (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's a link to a review on the HF 500 lb lift. This table gets more useful all the time. The only thingI'd add is the hydraulics loses a little pressure over time. But it's so easy to raise, it's a non issue for me.


----------



## jarednelson001 (May 21, 2012)

That is too heavy. You can have a forklift to help you with that.
click here


----------

